# heat n glo ipi 6000 does not light



## ttakata (Jan 12, 2010)

First time posting on this forum so i do appreciate any help. I am woking on a heat n glo ipi 6000 fireplace that will not light.When turning the wall switch on or the switch at the fireplace on you can here the ignitor clicking but pilot will not light and burner will not kick on. I do have 3 volts at the green wire of the gas valve when disconnected and ground is good and solid. Checked for any loose connections and all are tight. Any suggestions to try?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 12, 2010)

Gas turned on?
Tank full (LP)?


----------



## Mr Fixit (Jan 13, 2010)

Can you see the spark at the pilot? It may be sparking, but somewhere other than where it is supposed to be.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you have 3v at the green wire on the burner regulator the module thinks the pilot is already lit, and is trying to open the gas flow to the burner. Only way you could have 3v at that green wire without the pilot being lit is if the green module is fried, and if you do have 3v there gas should be pouring out of the burner, it would actually read 1.5v while connected to the valve.


----------



## ttakata (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes the gas is turned on, there is spark at the pilot. Following the troubleshooting in the heat n glo manual, if I disconnect the green wire from the gas valve and apply 3 volts from the battery backup the pilot lights and the burner kicked on for a couple of seconds and then shut down. I do have to get some fresh batteries as the battery voltage was less than 3 volts which is why I think it shut down. Still doesn't explain why it won't light the normal way.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok. Once again, try the "Regulator Rap"
Take a screwdriver & with the plastic handle, 
rap the regulator head. 
That's where the hi-lo adjustment knob 
or the solenoid is located.
It's also where the green wire attaches for the pilot...


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 13, 2010)

If the pilot only lights when you energize the green terminal on the valve, there is some either wrong with the valve, or the gas flow to the pilot. The pilot should light from the 1.5v on the orange wire, combined with the ignitor sparking. Once the pilot lights, the sensor rod on the pilot has a voltage in it which is converted through the flame (flame rectification) and sensed by the ground wire on the green module. Once the module senses this, it stops sparking the pilot and sends voltage to the green wire on the valve to light the burner. If anything is happening out of place or sequence, something is wired wrong or defective.

As DAKSY said, try tapping on the valve also. Sometimes they can get stuck, or the wire could be loose inside. If tapping it makes it click on and off, you probably have a loose wire inside and replacing the regulator head would fix it (NGK-DXV). You need a tamper proof torx #20 (TR20) to get it off though.


----------

